# Couple of recent infant photos



## Sharkbait (May 9, 2005)

Took these at the studio yesterday.  This little guy was 12 _days_ old.  :shock: 


(These photos are © for the studio I work for, Celebrity Kids Studios (in case you couldn't tell!))


----------



## terri (May 9, 2005)

Wow!!!    :shock: 

They are both beautiful, but the second one is stunning!   :thumbup:    Beautiful lighting and the image itself has huge emotional appeal.   

In short:   You done GOOD.    :mrgreen:


----------



## Sharkbait (May 9, 2005)

Thanks!

I think that 2nd one is probably the best photo I've ever taken.  EAsily the best infant photo.


----------



## sillyphaunt (May 9, 2005)

Oh my goodness, that 2nd photo is just amazing. I'm in awe.. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Christie Photo (May 9, 2005)

I gotta agree...  the second photo is unlike any I've seen!  VERY COOL! They're both very nice.

What is the little one resting on in the first view...  arm?  leg?


----------



## Sharkbait (May 9, 2005)

Christie Photo said:
			
		

> What is the little one resting on in the first view...  arm?  leg?



Resting on dad's arm.  It's actually a 2nd crop of a full-length view of the kid with the legs drooping down too.  Cute too, but I wanted to focus a lot on the facial expression with this crop.


----------



## errant_star (May 15, 2005)

Beautiful work ... the 2nd shot is a very novel perspective ... I like it very much :mrgreen:


----------



## JohnMF (May 17, 2005)

they're both really good, but that second one especially... amazing


----------



## Luminosity (May 19, 2005)

Both are gorgeous shots John !!! Second one is my fave :thumbsup:


----------



## Nikon Fan (May 19, 2005)

Wow!!! The second is absolutely perfect!!! Love the angle, lighting, and the cute little baby   VERY VERY NICE!!!!  One of the best infant shots I've ever seen!


----------



## Tammy (May 23, 2005)

I agree - both are nice, but the second shot is powerful. Wonderful work.


----------



## mentos_007 (May 31, 2005)

ooohhh John... I haven't seen you here very often recently or maybe I just missed you. Those photographs are amazing...  and the little baby is just soooo cute


----------



## colintinto (Jun 13, 2005)

Hi John,

Got to agree with the other posters - fantastic pictures, especially the second.

Can you give us some insight into how you set up the shot? I'm about to become a first time dad sometime in the next 2 weeks, and would love to attempt something similar at home.

Colin


----------



## WhiteLight (Jun 13, 2005)

Yeah, i also like the 2nd the most. Greath light.


----------



## Sharkbait (Jun 15, 2005)

colintinto said:
			
		

> Hi John,
> 
> Got to agree with the other posters - fantastic pictures, especially the second.
> 
> ...



Awesome, congrats on the little one!  Do you know what flavor you're having yet?

I'm not allowed to give away much in the way of 'trade secrets' of technical lighting setups and whatnot from the studio, but both shots are pretty straightforward. The 2nd one does have some pretty significant post processing in photoshop though.


----------



## colintinto (Jun 16, 2005)

Thanks John, I think that's all I need to know.

And no, we don't know if it a boy or girl yet. Bit of a superstition thing in the UK where most people don't want to know.

I'm sure I'll be posting pics on here as soon as he/she arrives!

Colin


----------

